# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کسی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی نتیجه خوب گرفته ؟

## amir.abs

کسی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی نتیجه خوب گرفته ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
چن تا از رتبه های برتر اینو گفتن  که فقط با کتاب درسی شروع کردم و خودم نکات رو در آوردم .و از این چیزا  

به نظرتون جواب میده ؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## simin11

نه.امکان نداره.
این مصاحبه ها از پیش تعیین شدن.

----------


## the great aziz

ممکن نیست اصن.
چرته

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## arasre

هر چند من مخالف این ناشرین مختلف هستم اما برای هیچ درسی (به جز دینی) امکان نداره...

----------


## KowsarDDC

*فقط کتاب درسی رو خوندیم همش شعاره اصن امکان نداره همچین چیزی
حالا با کتاب کمک درسی آره ولی به نظرم هیشکی از خود کتاب نتیجه نگرفته و دروغه
*

----------


## the great aziz

از قبل کانون بهشون میگه تو این جا ها این چیزا رم بگین

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

بله فقط با کتاب درسی میشه ولی باید در حد نیوتن باهوش باشی که تو کنکور های سال قبل هم بودن....پس درنتیجه نمیشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

مگه انیشتین هستی؟؟  :Yahoo (110): 
ولی خب کتاب درسی تو بعضی دروس جواب میده :
زیست ، زمین ، دینی ، ادبیات (تا حدودی) ، شیمی (تا حدودی)

----------


## Mariyana

اگه روح انیشتن درت حلول کرده شاید بتونی اونم فقط ریاضی و فیزیک رو

----------


## amir.abs

حتی برای 30 / 40 درصد زدن هم جواب نمیده ؟  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## doctor Hastii

من اگه هزار بار هم کتاب درسی رو بخونم نمیتونم خودم نکته هاشو پیدا کنم

----------


## arasre

مثلا همین ژنتیک زیست امکان نداره حتی با درک کامل مفهوم کتاب به سوالات کنکور جواب بدی. چون من خیلی امتحان کردم شده 5 بار کتاب رو خوندم جتی کتاب رو گشتم اما جواب سوال رو نیافتم.(مگه میشه مگه داریم؟ آره داریم)

----------


## arasre

> حتی برای 30 / 40 درصد زدن هم جواب نمیده ؟


چرا جواب میده...

----------


## Mr Sky

واسه فیزیک و ریاضی و ادبیات اصلا...تا 10%

----------


## simin11

> حتی برای 30 / 40 درصد زدن هم جواب نمیده ؟


واسه عمومیا بله.
ولی اختصاصی محاله!

----------


## Mahdi1377

دوستان غیر ممکنه.رتبه های 1و2و3 رو بعد چند ماه برید مصاحبه هاشونو و وبلاگ هاشونو اینا رو نگاه کنید همشون کمک درسی خوندن الان توی همه جا میگن کتاب درسی بعد چندماه اعلام میکنن کتابارو

----------


## KowsarDDC

> حتی برای 30 / 40 درصد زدن هم جواب نمیده ؟


*​نه دادا جواب نمی ده*

----------


## mona_sh365

خود طراحام با خوندن کتاب درسی نمی تونن جواب تستها رو بدن

----------


## KowsarDDC

* اصن کتاب درسی گنگ و مبهمه*

----------


## aliseydali

از هر چند هزار نفر یک‌نفر شاید اینطوری باشه 
چون سطح کتاب درس به خاک پای سوالی کنکور نمیرسه

----------


## Hellion

زیست + زبان + ادبیات + عربی + دین و زندگی + شیمی  .. اینا کتاب رو خوب خوب بخونی درصداتو خوب میبرن بالا به خوص واسه زیست و دین و زندگی

----------


## :Iman1997

> کسی فقط با خوندن کتاب درسی نتیجه خوب گرفته ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> چن تا از رتبه های برتر اینو گفتن  که فقط با کتاب درسی شروع کردم و خودم نکات رو در آوردم .و از این چیزا  
> 
> به نظرتون جواب میده ؟


اگه عالی روش کار کنید بله واقعا جواب میده ولی همینجوری نباید از هر چیزی به راحتی بگذرید یعنی مسلط شدن کامل بر کتاب درسی ! تو همه درس ها هم جواب میده حتی ریاضی ، باور کنید تمرین های کتاب درسی ریاضی بیشترشون تو سوالات کنکور مورد مبحث هستند فقط دقت کمه متوجه نمیشیم پس اگه خوب کتاب درسی بررسی بشه به راحتی میشه به یه درصد بالا رسید البته کنکور بدون تست زنی خب اشتباهه اگه کتاب درسی هم میخونید باید تست رو هم بزنید و مخصوصا تست های سراسری تسلط پیدا کنید ...

----------

